# Elektronika 1



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Missed this on eBay earlier in the week. Blasted auction sniper software didn't work on this occasion, not sure why









*Elektronika 1 - seller's picture*










Looked like quite a nice one! Oh well maybe next time. Anyone else got one?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I am sorry you missed that one!









very rare to find in that condition - was it fully working and all LED segments lighting up?

the strap is not original though.









How much did it go for ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks nice Rich.







Sorry you didnt get it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It went for about Â£40. LED module appeared pretty good to me. Maybe just a little dull but certainly good enough to read.

I used the Harvex sniping software (which is how I won my Glycine Airman) as the auction didn't finish until early in the morning. It's quite complicated and I set it up in a hurry so I probably just messed something up. I need to RTFM again I think


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Try using, www.auctionsniper.com

Works for me every time.I use it on those auctions that finish in the early hours.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

